# Dog only eats cat food?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate to say it, but she didnt "starve" long enough.  A dog will NOT starve themselves if food is available!!! She could go several days without eating one piece and be fine. I would get her off the cat food and give her alot of tough love. Give her 15-20 minutes worth of time to eat the dog food. After that time ALL food/treats/edible objects get put away. Breakfast/dinner of this routine should do the trick. She will learn to eat whats offered, when offered. 

Cat food is much higher in protein then dog food, and higher in fat. It could lead to some problems down the road. Poodles are Hard to convince them to eat something they dont want to! Good luck!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree with BPP! Dog food and cat food are not the same thing - different creatures, different nutritional needs. We have cats at home and their food is always where the dogs can't reach it because the cats are free fed (food is available at all times) and our dogs are fed on a schedule and what they don't eat gets put away until the next feeding time - but I rarely (never) but anything away because the dogs are accustomed to this schedule and they eat their whole serving each time.

Your dog will not starve to death if all you provide is dog food (but make sure it's a good quality food!) Eventually she WILL eat if that's all she's going to get. An alternative is to feed her raw or home cooked (one of my dogs is on home cooked) which she may find more tantalizing than kibble.

Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cat food is obviously much more palatable than dog food - occasionally my dogs get a single piece of cat kibble as a treat. Received wisdom always was that dogs can survive on cat food, but cats cannot survive on dog food (it lacks essential amino acids such as Taurine, that cats cannot produce themselves).

Is this a standard? If so it is a very expensive way of feeding her! I'd try home cooking or raw - or a combination - even more delicious than the cat food. And if you add a pinch of taurine, you can cook much the same for all of them.


----------



## Mumu(: (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone (x
I guess I just felt bad and gave into the 'puppy eyes' after some hours. She actually isnt a poodle at all lol, shes a Jack Russel/ Fox Terrier mix. We fostered a Standard a few months ago, which inspired me greatly to get my own. So im trying to get rid of Missy's problem before I get the puppy. 

And yesterday I caught her grumpily eating her dog food while staring at the cat food on the counter. ;D thanks for the help!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Two years??? I have heard of dogs developing serious health issues from eating cat food for long lengths of time, serious digestive and organ problems. I would stop ASAP. I agree with those above, tough love. He will eat eventually. 

Puppy dog eyes will always be sweet - but for their health you have to ignor the urge to give in.


----------



## Mumu(: (Jan 30, 2011)

She hasnt been to the vet since late last year. But they didnt do any tests but Heartworm. Should I take her? I dont know how they see if she has any problems with any of that? Im kinda worried now /:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You can take her to the vet and ask for blood work to check her liver and kidney values, but don't stress out about it. Chances are that she's fine, and if you can get her to eat her dog food, she will be okay. 

But if you're going to worry, then by all means take her to get checked out, if only for your peace of mind.


----------

